# Strap Or Bracelet?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have this special watch. I want some input from my good mate's as to what would suit it best.

The case is based on the classic Rolex oyster of the early 1960's but the dial is true 1950's American.

Mesh might not be a bridge too far or even an expander (of good quality).

What do you think?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Does this really exist Stan, or it it a product of the picture editer( not the liquid one)

And is that raised or applied digits?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan I like metal .... but in this case ...given the vintage dial ... I would go for a leather band ... I am not sure if the USA oil leather is the best choice ... a bit too sporty perhaps.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi David,

It is real though I have to keep looking at it to convince myself.

It is an RLT5 with 25 jewel ETA auto movement annd a refinished NOS Gruen dial from the 1950's.

Roy made it specially for my 50th birthday and Shorty paid for it.









The battens and numerals are applied and it was my idea to have a red arrow on the seconds hand, like the Smiths Astral's. I must get a Smiths Astaral again.

But, yes it is real and not a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I've got a "super croc grain " in brown on order. It might do the job?

Can't wait.









We are daft, aren't we?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> I've got a "super croc grain " in brown on order. It might do the job?
> 
> Can't wait.


 Good choice ... I can't wait for the photos


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A great idea to use the old dial as a base .A real one of a kind.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I must get some good daylight first.









David,

It is unique and made by a craftsman. I'm dead chuffed.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

I rekon a nice brown croc strap would do it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roger,

That was my first tought.









I post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its definately a strap watch Stan







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

You seem to be right again.
















That's at least twice in two hours.







You bugger.
















You may be becoming a strap guru.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have no sense of style. I'm just guessing







.

How could I be sophisticated when I've just bought one of Roy's Orients.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Strap Stan.Normally I wouls say brown,but I do think a blac croc would suit it.Dressy watch needs a classy strap


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

I've got a tan super croc strap (currently trying it out on my Speedbird but normally on a Sturmanskie). It is superb and just that little bit lighter than the brown (not as light as it looks in the picture I think) - really gives it that vintage vibe. Might try and post my first pic this weekend. I'm sure it would look great on your watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got to be leather Stan. I would try a shiney black croc or similar.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like a croc grain then lads?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Buy a good one Stan,spend a bit









Watch deserves it,and it will make it that bit more special


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I might just do that.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If it were mine I would buy a slightly padded croc or gator,and put it on a nice deployment to save the strap









Black or Brown?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dark brown I reckon. What make of strap (don't go mad







)?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Has Roy got anything?If not Hirsch are nice,Banda will make what you want.Moretello also make some nice straps and does Bros,but I am not sure where to get them in the UK.

Just had a look Roy has Croc straps.Brown,tan,black or Burgundy.Burgundy Mmm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Got a super croc grain coming, I'll see what that's like first.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pics when it arrives,please


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Will do.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It has been on this nato setup since I got it and it works for me. I just changed for the sake of change.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok guys. I got the super croc grain from Roy today.









I've put it on the watch and I reckon it looks well. I could go for this strap or the USA oiled without any hesitation. Both nice in mho.

What do ya reckon?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuther 'un.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The watch looks great Stan on any strap.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And another.

This is one nice strap for the price, I may investigate the other colours.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank Roy,

This watch is the mut's nuts. Had two good designers and a clever watchmaker.









Strap's quite nice too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that looks bloody good Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

I'm in strap mode again.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Stan, the new strap works well. I would try something a little lighter in colour, padded and brown. But whatever you put on it I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Stan


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan have you tried it on that black croc that's on you Witt on your site?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good idea PG,I thought black croc would suit it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads,

I got a spare so I'll give it a go.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

That looks bostin Stan


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Gerra Fixoflex expander on it Stan an stop muckin abart!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it would look good on mesh.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, ok!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It's your watch Stan,do with it as you wish


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I fancy something exotic for it.









Bit like a certain Hirsch strap I've got.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree,if it were mine.I would spend some cash on a really nice quality strap.I said before it will make it even more special









If you wanted black,I have a couple of brand new really expensive Aligator straps knocking about,18mm.One has curved springbars fitted,very nice quality.

Not trying to sell them Stan,but if you need one,let me know


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pm sent Alex.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wont insult you by offering a genuine conga eel strap then!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I doubt you would ever insult me.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Those Conga are nice,really soft







Would be nice on an ultra thin dress watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Those Conga are nice,really soft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like this one?
























and b4 the straps came!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like that Talis, the starp does suit it very nicely.









Might look good on the O&B, I got one of Eddie's lizard jobs for that. Nice.









Anyway, I thought you didn't like gold?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't to be honest Stan but I love the dial on this and look at that number 12! It's the only gold watch I wear really (pity it's only 10 mic plate) but it's holding up nicely.

I've added a picture of the movement to my site.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

10 micron is better than most of the cheap "designer" crap that's sold today.









Some, have 3 microns of covering or less.









Then they quote an rrp of Â£xxx, .


----------

